# Seeking reports on the Synkromotive



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

Info will be available but for now it is not. No shame, be patient. So far I like it. Remember that Beta is to dig out issues in real world testing so the final version is robust and of excellent quality. So information will be limited for now. 

Pete


----------

